# NOVEMBER 10, 2019 ....Breakfast and Impromptu Swap Meet in Kitchener #2 ...IMPORTANT UPDATE! : NOVEMBER 13, 2021



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sunday, November 10th, 2019
10:00 a.m (that is the time the restaurant opens on a Sunday)

Anyone wanting to bring gear to sell/trade (in the parking lot) is welcome to do so. 


Parking is behind the restaurant. Entrance to the parking is on the right in this pic...between the restaurant and "Oil Changers"







*

WEBSITE : Miltons Restaurant - Casual Dining and Lounge - Welcome










*Please do not PM me.

If you plan on attending...please post to let me know in the thread.

I will then add your forum name to Post #3 (a list of those attending)*
I need to let the restaurant know the approximate number that will be attending.

I will make a list in this post as a way of letting some members know, in case they don't see this thread. If I miss your name, please don't be upset.
In addition, there is no order to the way the names appear.

*Please feel free to let others know*...*Make sure they post if they plan on attending.

The notifications are not working for everyone. I'm going to see if putting more space between them helps.*

@Hamstrung


@Fox Rox


@GTmaker


@guitarman2


@GuitarT


@LexxM3


@Ayr Guitars


@vokey design


@davetcan


@bigboki


@Milkman


@laristotle


@Budda


@Lola


@Scotty


@troyhead


@Verne


@sambonee


@markxander


@Mooh


@Adcandour


@jdto


@JHarasym


@Hammertone


@snacker

@savageblue


@torndownunit


@Merlin


@Jim DaddyO

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I should be available.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Those that will likely be attending...
1 @Budda
2 @laristotle
3 @GuitarT
4 @GTmaker
5 @vokey design
6 @nbs2005
7 @Fox Rox
8 @Hamstrung
9 @JeremyP
10 @markxander
11 The Right Honourable @davetcan
12 @LexxM3
13 @Roryfan
14 @Milkman
15 @Adcandour

...............................................................
@Wardo (possibly)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I missed the last one, and I'll miss this one as well. Wife's family Christmas shindig at Mandarin that day. DAGNABBIT !!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> I missed the last one, and I'll miss this one as well. Wife's family Christmas shindig at Mandarin that day. DAGNABBIT !!!


There will like be others. 
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

So far I'm open.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump...for a 'killer' * breakfast that is cooked in 'butta' *


*Copied these words from the FS section


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Will try but the Shit-Winds Almanac ( calendar ) has me pretty busy at work round about that time. There's a storm that's blowin and its commin my way when the cry of the Shit-Hawk grows still ..lol


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just saw the listing Dave
I should be able to make it this time...Put me on the list.
G.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Looking like I should be able to make it this time. Getting hungry just thinking about that dirty breakfast


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I will keep my eye on this thread, let you know closer to the date. I'm moving at the end of November, so I will probably be packing


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I will keep my eye on this thread, let you know closer to the date. I'm moving at the end of November, so I will probably be packing


I hope you will be able to attend. 
If not, best wishes for the packing and moving to go smoothly.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I will keep my eye on this thread, let you know closer to the date. I'm moving at the end of November, so I will probably be packing


"I just have to run out to get some more packing tape Honey"
You're welcome


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nbs2005 said:


> I'm in.


Great! 
Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Should be good fun. And we can follow it on with a trip to a local music store to egg (and bacon) on each others GAS. On second thought, best not!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m gonna try. Put me down as a definite maybe.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

nbs2005 said:


> Should be good fun. And we can follow it on with a trip to a local music store to egg (and bacon) on each others GAS. On second thought, best not!


I’ll leave the visa at home then


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No music stores though. Once you get a gut full of eggs and bacon the world will look real good and next thing you’ll be going home with a $5,000 guitar from that expensive place in Waterloo.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

How about an impromptu swap meet in the parking lot?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> How about an impromptu swap meet in the parking lot?
> View attachment 274392


Doesnt that kind of happen already?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> How about an impromptu swap meet in the parking lot?
> View attachment 274392


I'll start the "FOR SALE" section :
pickups have been traded to a fine, not so young man from London Ontario.

I have a set of Jon Moore humbuckers for sale. Designed/wound after the Gibson 57 Classic specs.
IF you don't know who Jon Moore is, look up his web site "tone for days" out of Hamilton.
These pickups have the 2 conductor wires ( ground and hot)...
Looking for 150 dollars cash...
I will bring them to the breakfast but if you are interested I will "hold" them for you till then.
G.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Super Champ X2. Cost about $590 including tax. Bought new in early 2017 and had very little use because I got a 57 tweed champ not long after I got the X2: sell for $375 cash no trades. If anyone is innarested let me know and I'll toss a generator in the back of my truck so you can blast the amp in the parking lot. If you want to buy the generator it's still on its first tank of gas will sell for $500. Also have some Martin MSP 4200 strings (acoustic phos bronze medium 13s) 5 bucks a set. I'd sell my soul for a two-four of ex but the devil has a lien on that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would feel more comfortable if we met at a police station.

Bring donuts.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> I would feel more comfortable if we met at a police station.
> 
> Bring donuts.


That's OK, a lot of my friends are cops .. lol


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like a real good idea. Enjoy boys.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not 100% sure I can make it yet but if anyone wants any of this stuff it will help make up my mind 

Yamaha PAC611VFM - a REALLY nice guitar, more red than orange, I'll try and get a better pic.

Cort G250P - 2002, all original with Fishman Powerbridge, great condition

'71 Traynor 4x10 - all original

Just trying to reduce inventory so happy to consider multiples of everything for a nice guitar or small combo.

Pm for details etc.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Darn it! I don't think I can swing it. Next time!

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Not 100% sure I can make it yet but if anyone wants any of this stuff it will help make up my mind


I hope you will be able to attend.

What speakers are available for the MB cab?
How much would you be asking for the cab "unloaded?



snacker said:


> Darn it! I don't think I can swing it. Next time!


Too bad...it would be great to see you. 

"Next time" for sure!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> I hope you will be able to attend.
> 
> What speakers are available for the MB cab?
> How much would you be asking for the cab "unloaded?


Boogie Cab just sold.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wardo said:


> No music stores though. Once you get a gut full of eggs and bacon the world will look real good and next thing you’ll be going home with a $5,000 guitar from that expensive place in Waterloo.


Fortunately closed on Sundays.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Fortunately closed on Sundays.


However, Sherwood Music, Kitchener and Cambridge L&M are open on Sundays


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

So far it look like I can attend. It will be great to see everyone


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fox Rox said:


> So far it look like I can attend. It will be great to see everyone


Are you bringing anything to sell/swap?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope to make it. If I do I may have a couple Carvin guitars along for sale.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Any interest on either of these two?
PM for details

'62 Gretsch Corvette, padded gig bag









or with 60/70's Gibson h/cs










'89 Gordon Smith GS2 (deal made)
In it's place, I can bring a '09 Norman B20CW with Fishman Presys and h/cs.


















a few battle scars


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Any interest on either of these two?
> PM for details
> 
> '62 Gretsch Corvette, padded gig bag
> ...


Didn’t you get that Gordon at the last breakfast?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vokey design said:


> Didn’t you get that Gordon at the last breakfast?


Aye, that I did.
I bought the generic LP case separately.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm contemplating bringing the Burriss Royal Bluesman Head as I have not played it since getting the Harmony ;-). And I may have a cheap parts caster as well. I'm looking for a budget Godin family acoustic in parlor or concert size.

Here's a picture of the Burriss as a reminder.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Aye, that I did.
> I bought the generic LP case separately.


I'd take it back in trade


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> I'd take it back in trade


I'll keep that in mind.
What you've posted here doesn't interest me so much.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

C'est la vie


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

davetcan said:


> C'est la vie


There's still 4 1/2 weeks to think about things. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> There's still *4 1/2 weeks* to think about things. lol


You're gonna be late to the party.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Your gonna be late to the party.


correction .. 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dammit! I'll be in Nashville that day  

Have fun!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

This is a really cool idea , I should venture out of the for sale ads more often lol .


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JeremyP said:


> This is a really cool idea , I should venture out of the for sale ads more often lol .


Does this mean you will be joining us?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Dammit! I'll be in Nashville that day
> 
> Have fun!


Work or vacation? Whichever, have an enjoyable time!


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

greco said:


> Does this mean you will be joining us?


Yes I believe so


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JeremyP said:


> Yes I believe so


OK...Great!...I'll add your name to the list.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

greco said:


> Work or vacation? Whichever, have an enjoyable time!


Vacation. I may or may not stop by Songbirds


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Edited my earlier post


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Edited my earlier post


Pics not working for me on the newly added item.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vokey design said:


> Pics not working for me on the newly added item.


fixed


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

See everyone there!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Things that need to leave my house:

83 jcm800 2203 with road case
'65 RI twin (fs, tubes) (sold pending payment)
2x player HSS strats with hsc (black, maple board)
Keeley caverns v1
Mxr micro amp
Radial bigshot ABY
Homebrew a/b box
Voodoo labs 4x4
Seymour Duncan JB


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Over easy please.

Brown toast.

Black coffee.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll probably bring my 1979 Vantage VW-180 (Japan). Plan on listing it for $250 but I'll do a "breakfast special" at $200 (no case).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Can someone either p.m. me, text me, or try to @ me a couple of days prior?

Don't seem to be getting the notifications

I was contacted through Kijiji concerning my Greco Les Paul, by someone who I haven't met but coincidentally will be attending this breakfast. Sounds like fate to me. I'm hoping to see Jesus in my potatoes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jeez this only two weeks out!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Any of you southern fairies feel like bringing a puppy to Ottawa later in the winter 

Jeez that’s no way to ask for something let me try again

The Leafs suck 

I’m not very good at these things


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BUMP.....


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

greco said:


>


Well that got me over the threshold, I am going to do my best to make it as well .

I know it’s way too much to request, but let me “propose”: any way to arrange the tables into something resembling a circle or square or a couple of clusters (or “organizational geometric arrangements” for those still in high school ) of such shapes? Opportunity to interact with a medium size group increases drastically with such seating shapes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been thinking about this also. Your idea of a a couple of clusters of square table groupings seems reasonable and should be easy for hte servers.

@troyhead Before I forget to ask/remind you when I see you...will you be attending?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

That all might work although maybe “cluster” ain’t the best choice of words; too many things can go wrong when that word gets tossed around with careless abandon .. lol


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

greco said:


> @troyhead Before I forget to ask/remind you when I see you...will you be attending?


Weird, I didn't get an alert when you first setup this thread. Unfortunately, I'm going to be busy at that time. But if anyone is coming from out of town and is interested in my any of my stuff, I could probably meet up shortly after noon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@tgibson ...Did you see this thread? 

Please let me know if you plan on attending.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 11, 2012)

I got it! Let me check my dance card! Thanks Dave!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If anyone needs a vertical stand for aboat 4 acoustics, I'm bringing one. I'm letting it go for an insane price. 20 bucks. Taken from a store closing in Mississauga

I'm bringing a G major rack effect that I'm also going to be giving away at a fraction of the cost.

Anyone need a soldering gun? Heat gun? I also have a couple of stools. I think I have an AV selector switch. I also have a Roland interface I believe it's the duo. I'll be giving that away for near nothing. I have some microphones if anyone needs.

Talk to me, bitches.

I'm finally down to one guitar, so I've got a couple a very good straps from well hung that I might let go of.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Adcandour talk to me about that soldering gun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I might like the heat gun.

Is the soldering unit a 'gun' or a station? I'm asking as I thought you bought a Weller station at one point. However, I am often dazed and confused.
EDIT: @Budda posted while I was typing. He gets first chance at the soldering gun/station.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have this:

A tenma 2-7945 soldering station. I will sell with all the fixings - including one of those magnifier glass holding clamp things. solder, flux, blah, balh - $20

I also have a Yamaha CS-40 classic guitar with missing string that has been painted on. - $30 (regular $170 at L&M)

It's a mastercraft heat gun - never used (just turned on once or twice for no reason other than to play with my tool) - I'll check the price on them and give you a killer deal.

Anyone need a pricey Freud Jigsaw? $50


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@Budda - you can also buy my breakfast for the soldering shit - but, I've been known to get the steak and lobster omelette, so you're taking a gamble.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

INSTRUMENT CABLE(S)...

I have 20 feet of Bullet cable instrument. It is definitely a good quality cable but is a bit 'stiff'.

I can sell it without plugs or I can make up a single cable with your choice of plugs.
Alternatively, I can make various lengths...again with your choice of plugs.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

@Adcandour, what microphones do you have? BTW, I don't think I followed up on the camera from the earlier post/other thread. Going to pass.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> @Budda - you can also buy my breakfast for the soldering shit - but, I've been known to get the steak and lobster omelette, so you're taking a gamble.


Breakfast it is.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Please add me to the list. My parents are moving towards the end of this month, so as long as I don’t get roped into packing, etc. I’ll make it. If yes, will bring this gal for the parking lot pimping:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Please add me to the list.


Done. 
Hope you will be able to attend.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Some more odds and ends i can bring along. I'll post details in the parts forum later today.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

greco said:


> Done.
> Hope you will be able to attend.


Thanks. It’s looking good as my mother’s OCD (not the fun guitar pedal kind) prevents anyone else from doing any packing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BUMP

Reminder for @Adcandour , as requested.

I have also asked for two tables of 8 settings per table next to each other.
We can "adjust" the tables if someone has a preference. 
@Wardo FYI I didn't use the word "cluster" throughout my conversation with the restaurant staff member.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Looking forward to this. Does anyone have a 5 hole tele pickguard, with or without pup screw holes they'd be willing to part with? I have an old Fulltone 2 that I'd be willing to swap for another OD, just looking for something different. Oh, and while I'm at it, a cheap Fender tube amp, and an archtop, and, and, and,.........


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nbs2005 said:


> Looking forward to this. Does anyone have a 5 hole tele pickguard, with or without pup screw holes they'd be willing to part with? I have an old Fulltone 2 that I'd be willing to swap for another OD, just looking for something different. Oh, and while I'm at it, a cheap Fender tube amp, and an archtop, and, and, and,.........


I have a couple of Tele guards. I think one or two may be 5 hole. I’ll root around.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This sounds like it's gonna be a blast. Wish I was closer. I need to get back out to that area soon, miss you guys.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Found this in a box that I haven't looked in for a coupla' decades.
If any one needs an amp handle, let me know.
Free.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Now if you had a guitar case handle I'd be all over it


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Small Acoustic amp for the price of a good pedal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm out. We're having a birthday brunch for my brother


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jdto said:


> I'm out. We're having a birthday brunch for my brother


I swear you are the polkaroo.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> I'm out. We're having a birthday brunch for my brother


Thanks for letting me know. Next time.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I will have a few items I could bring if there is any interest. 
Warmoth Strat neck - large headstock, quartersawn maple with Brazilian board
BNIB hipshot open gear locking tuners 3x3
Victory V4 kraken preamp “pedal”
Grover 18-1 non locking 3x3 tuners (new take offs)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I swear you are the *polkaroo.*


For anyone else who was wondering.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Small Acoustic amp for the price of a good pedal.


I think it's neat how they put pictures of the effects loop, line out, speaker out, and foot switches on the back of the amp like that. Saves you money; you can use pictures of those instead of the real thing!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

nbs2005 said:


> I think it's neat how they put pictures of the effects loop, line out, speaker out, and foot switches on the back of the amp like that. Saves you money; you can use pictures of those instead of the real thing!


LOL, I'm sure you know why they're there.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Can't make it.
I have to return some videos.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Can't make it.
> I have to return some videos.


Why am I not surprised you'd still be renting.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Besides the HSS Strat, I also have a Traynor Dark Horse 15W head & 112 cab along with an assortment of 8 ohm, 12” speakers avail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the list so far:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

@Milkman


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> @Milkman


Added you to the list.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Added you to the list.


Thanks Dave. I have to swing up to Guelph before breakfast to pick up a bridge. 

See you soon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Thanks Dave. I have to swing up to Guelph before breakfast to pick up a bridge.
> 
> See you soon.


If it is this one, don't buy it. It is a scam!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> If it is this one, don't buy it. It is a scam!


Not a scam and thanks for ruining any chance I had to sell it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually it’s this one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I'm in for sure.


I had assumed you would be there.

@Wardo Do you think you will be attending?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope to unless something blows up. Most likely be there.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> If anyone needs a vertical stand for aboat 4 acoustics, I'm bringing one. I'm letting it go for an insane price. 20 bucks. Taken from a store closing in Mississauga.


Is it relatively portable? I'm looking for a multi acoustic stand to take to weekly jams.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> Is it relatively portable? I'm looking for a multi acoustic stand to take to weekly jams.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's easy to move around but it's quite long. You would need a van or a truck or something just cuz of the length

@GuitarT


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

That may be a bit big. I need something that fits in a Corolla.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I have an Ultra stand for 6 guitars that folds down for transport. Very similar to this Hercules stand. $50. I can take pics if you're interested in something like this. I haven't needed it since i installed the wall hangers.

https://www.amazon.ca/Hercules-GS526B-Guitar-Piece-Folding/dp/B003AYNF3W


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

guitar x-mas tree. cool


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> guitar x-mas tree. cool


Wait a second, aren't axes usually used to fell the tree?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electrics should be on the bottom tier for better stability.

just saying


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I have an Ultra stand for 6 guitars that folds down for transport. Very similar to this Hercules stand. $50. I can take pics if you're interested in something like this. I haven't needed it since i installed the wall hangers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Hercules-GS526B-Guitar-Piece-Folding/dp/B003AYNF3W


Thanks, but I think I'm going to keep an eye out for something smaller. A three guitar stand would be ideal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I made it through today without getting shot or jailed for contempt so plan to be there Sunday.

Any thoughts on time to drive from 427/401 to this restaurant?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> guitar x-mas tree. cool


that’s what I thought too - just put some guitars on it that you don’t play much and then add lights and stuff


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I can bring this thing I have listed on local Kijiji if anyone is interested:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Any thoughts on time to drive from 427/401 to this restaurant?


I'm bumping this to see if anyone might know a reasonable estimate?
Maybe @Fox Rox or @Adcandour or @GTmaker


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 278620


The end is coming - all the good ideas have already been taken and there’s nothing left but Christmas music on a pedal steel.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

greco said:


> I'm bumping this to see if anyone might know a reasonable estimate?
> Maybe @Fox Rox or @Adcandour or @GTmaker


On a weekend it typically takes about 45 minutes in good weather conditions. Accidents and road maintenance can certainly cause delays though.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, thanks. I'll figure on an hour and a bit.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Would absolutely love to come but have to work which really sucks. I don’t have anything to sell or trade but if Sambone was there I would get some Stiletto picks from him. I lost my only Stilleto pick about a month ago. I have ripped my music room apart looking for this little gem,

Also it would be nice to put a name to a face. Some of you I have met but others I haven’t had the pleasure.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> Thanks, but I think I'm going to keep an eye out for something smaller. A three guitar stand would be ideal.


It can of course be set up for three


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Are you bringing that puppy with you?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Are you bringing that puppy with you?


If I finish it.

Busy day today but I hope to have a couple of hours.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Last call for strats, keeley cavern or voodoo labs 4x4.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

And for a Kustom Acoustic amp, 4x10 Traynor cab, Yamaha PAC611VFM, a guitar christmas tree stand, and various pickguards


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

davetcan said:


> It can of course be set up for three


Hmmm...Balthasar, Melchior and Gaspar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...h-tip-at-kitchener-breakfast-tomorrow.247234/








@markxander


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Posting my WTB ad in here since I'll be there tomorrow! Hope it's allowed: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...h-tip-at-kitchener-breakfast-tomorrow.247234/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

markxander said:


> Posting my WTB ad in here since I'll be there tomorrow! Hope it's allowed: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...h-tip-at-kitchener-breakfast-tomorrow.247234/


I just did it for you in the post #146 above...LOL


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Hahaha you're on it. I'll take the double exposure


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

markxander said:


> Hahaha you're on it. I'll take the double exposure


It is also nice to have the thread bumped just in case someone sees it and decides to they want to attend.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I made it through today without getting shot or jailed for contempt so plan to be there Sunday.
> 
> Any thoughts on time to drive from 427/401 to this restaurant?


Ive been back and forth to a hospital in Mississauga this passed week from Guelph and the frikken 401 has been the busiest Ive ever seen in a long time.
Give yourself an hour and hope there are no delays.
See you Sunday.
G.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunday morning westbound should be free n' clear.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll bring this tomorrow too

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/fulltone-supa-trem-v1.247158/

$120 or interesting trade offers!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

davetcan said:


> It can of course be set up for three


Looking for one that goes against a wall. Personal real estate at the jam space can be a premium some days.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

looks like no interest in my Fender Super Champ so not going to lug it there and back.

Anyone have a center fire casing made into a switch tip for a telecaster they want to get rid of ?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone happen to have a single-ply white 8-hole Strat guard?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I am out. Next time. Thank you for organizing, Dave.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone interested in a Cymatics rig for $20? It includes the speaker and amplifier. The amplifier can be used with your phone among other things.

I was really interested in Ancient Geometry last year ( the shapes you'll see are a direct result of sound - interestingly, ancient civilizations used these patterns on tile and other items).

I used the rig to see specific Hz to help with a meditation experiment I was trying.

You will need to buy the sand and use your own dish. I just build something out of cardboard to house everything. You can also use water - which is super cool.

You can get a free app for the tone generator.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vokey design said:


> Anyone happen to have a single-ply white 8-hole Strat guard?
> View attachment 278848


@vokey design I think I have one. I ordered some pups from Creamtone years ago and they came loaded in a single ply white 8 hole guard. I'll bring it with me on the off chance it's what you're looking for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Still looking for a HSH pup set.

Arrived early.

See a couple of others already exchanging in the parking lot.

Say was that ki of Coke......?

Shit, maybe those aren’t GC’ers.

Ok Dave’s talking with them, no gun fire so far.

Must be Adcandour.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, that was me doing some pre GC deals


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for a good meetup!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> Yeah, that was me doing some pre GC deals


Thanks for the great deals.

Very generous.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Thanks for the great deals.
> 
> Very generous.


No problem at all. It was great to finally meet you


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice to see a few new faces and one's that I haven't seen for a while.
Thanks for the deals gentlemen. Will enjoy playing with new toys.



Adcandour said:


> Yeah, that was me doing some pre GC deals


and post brecky.
nice liquidation sale.
thanks a lot my friend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, let me be the first to say thanks to all of you for an enjoyable breakfast, and of course in particular to Dave (Greco) for bringing us together.

I came home with some great stuff and feel like I got much more than my money’s worth.

And some good conversation.

Domo Arigato Gozaimashita!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

fun breakfast and really nice to finally see some of the guys in person whom I had not met yet .
Special thanks to Dave ( Greco) for putting this together and to Davetcan for a nice easy trade.
G.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Nice to see a few new faces and one's that I haven't seen for a while.
> Thanks for the deals gentlemen. Will enjoy playing with new toys.
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, Larry. Always good to see you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks to everyone who attended. 

Wonderful to meet friends again, some after several years, and make new friends.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Great to finally put some faces to names! Thanks again for organizing.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry I missed this. 
Love the pop up concept


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a good time.

Thanks to Dave for arranging this.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

It was great fun to meet everyone and chat about life, music, and marriages ;-) Thanks @davetcan for the pedal swap; pretty tasty tones out of that one. Thanks to @Milkman for the pick guard for my experiments. And thanks to @greco for setting it all up. Not surprising to bump into you at the Cambridge L&M on the way home either.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@vokey design and I went to Sherwood Music after & saw this in “the nice room” - - 1973 100W Super Bass head & 8x10 cab along with a Marshall Reverb tank (had no idea Marshall even made those).


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually, Sherwood was our second stop, first we went to Waterloo for this surprisingly easy Kijiji deal. 

Think she’s getting some Edgeification.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A great time and it was good to put a few new faces to some of the names, and to finally meet Mike after all these years  Sorry i didn't get around to meeting everyone. Happy to give @laristotle a guitar he'd been looking for and equally happy to get an old friend back in trade  Sounds like the pedal swap with Jeff (@nbs2005 ) will work out for both of us. Hopefully the stuff I sold to @GTmaker , @markxander , and @vokey design works for them. 

Thanks again to @greco for setting it up and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry, couldn't make it. traffic was nuts


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Dave, that was very nice of you to organize that wonderful event. So nice to hang out with people of like minds, addicted gear heads! Lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

We need to plan the next breakfast for when the weather is warmer. That way, the post-breakfast buy/sell/trade component and associated ongoing discussion would be much more relaxing/comfortable.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> We need to plan the next breakfast for when the weather is warmer. That way, the post-breakfast buy/sell/trade component and associated ongoing discussion would be much more relaxing/comfortable.


Agreed. My nipples are still hard


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Agreed. My nipples are still hard


You never let anyone down. Lol 

Sorry to miss. This would have been fun. Perhaps a future one could be near a jam space for easy jammin’. A little stir it up ....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Agreed. My nipples are still hard


I'm not going to click on "Like" for this one.

Thanks again for the great deal on the heat gun. It works well.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Dave for once again organizing this event. Great to see some familiar faces and meet a couple of new ones.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> Thanks Dave for once again organizing this event. Great to see some familiar faces and meet a couple of new ones.


Great to see you! 

Thanks again for the gift of the Snark pick...I tried it and it sounds excellent...me, not so much. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks











Milkman said:


> Still looking for a HSH pup set.
> 
> Arrived early.
> 
> ...


Ok, how was I to know these guys were buying and selling bulk flour?

And watching them all kiss Dave’s ring was sort of weird.

Meh, I’ve lived a sheltered life.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

This restaurant is in the news. And not in a good way.








Waterloo cops investigating after man with service dog booted from restaurant


Waterloo Police investigating after patron who witnessed the altercation called 9-11




torontosun.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> This restaurant is in the news. And not in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s funny...
When something like this happens, places get bombarded with a bunch of 1-star reviews because, you know, the internet. When I looked at their google reviews, there were a LOT of bad ones but the funny thing is, most of them were from 2 months, 6 months, 1 year, 2 years ago...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I tell you what…I’m sick and tired of every Tom, Dick and Harry bringing their dog with them wherever they go, falsely claiming it’s a service dog. Here’s a tip, if your dog is growling at people or it won’t sit and stay when told, it’s not a fucking service dog. Leave it at home. That being said, I’m all for legitimate service animals being allowed in. This man claimed to have paperwork and should have been allowed to present it. The owners were entirely in the wrong and unnecessarily escalated the situation into a physical confrontation. They don’t deserve ANY customers. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's currently under police investigation and if turns out that the story is accurate in the customer's favour, then yes, I agree, the restaurant deserves admonishment. I wouldn't be surprised to read about a lawsuit in the next few days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll be very interested in @Wardo 's comments.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Aside from the factual video? Person goes to restaurant with their service dog. Person is willing to present the required paperwork. Dog behaving like a well-trained service dog. What could be the other side of the coin? 



greco said:


> I'll be very interested in @Wardo 's comments. Even with the limited amount of factual information at hand.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> What could be the other side of the coin?


Sorry, I wasn't clear.
I agree that the video is totally obvious, both from an audio and visual perspective and I am totally supportive of the man with the service dog.
What preceded the video are the additional facts that interest me. Maybe those facts are actually of little or no significance given the evidence of the video.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

laristotle said:


> It's currently under police investigation and if turns out that the story is accurate in the customer's favour, then yes, I agree, the restaurant deserves admonishment. I wouldn't be surprised to read about a lawsuit in the next few days.


Even IF the customer was somehow to blame them the appropriate action is to try to de escalate the situation and/or call the police. Getting physical with someone who may be handicapped is a losing situation no matter what.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I must say it is a pretty shocking video. Regardless of how it started it was handled very poorly.
Just as a matter of clarification the person with the service dog is not required to show any kind of permit or paperwork if the dog is wearing a service animal vest.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Service dog vests or something similar are easily attainable.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Is there a swap tomorrow somewhere?
There was a thread somewhere..saying Nov. 10th is now on the 13th...maybe it is a very old thread?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> It's currently under police investigation and if turns out that the story is accurate in the customer's favour, then yes, I agree, the restaurant deserves admonishment. I wouldn't be surprised to read about a lawsuit in the next few days.



In the initial footage I saw the customer did present documentation showing that it was, indeed, a service dog. The guy who trained it as a service dog has also spoken out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> Is there a swap tomorrow somewhere?
> There was a thread somewhere..saying Nov. 10th is now on the 13th...maybe it is a very old thread?


NO....Please see post #186.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> I must say it is a pretty shocking video. Regardless of how it started it was handled very poorly.
> Just as a matter of clarification the person with the service dog is not required to show any kind of permit or paperwork if the dog is wearing a service animal vest.





Under the _Human Rights Act_ one can be asked for documentation. 

*Documentation and certification*
_Under the Ontario Human Rights Code and the AODA, service animals* do not* need to have certificates or identity cards.

However, you may be asked to provide acceptable documentation. This includes:_


_documentation from a regulated health professional_
 
_an identification card from the Ontario Ministry of the Attorney General for people who are blind and use a guide dog_

That being said, I believe you are right about the vest which kind of makes the section of the law that I just quoted somewhat contradictory.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw the 4 and a half minute video. Apparently, part of the problem (which happened before the video but you can hear them mentioning it a few times) is that for the first while, the guy had no idea who it was asking him about the dog. Once it was established that it was the owner (and that took a while because it’s been said that even on a good day, his social skills are lacking to put it nicely) he showed them the paperwork. By that point, the owner was amped up enough that he told the guy to GTFO. I understand that part of the issue for the person with the dog is difficulty with social interaction. I’d say he was doing quite well considering the circumstances. And the behaviour of the dog during all of this lends support to the likelihood that this is a legitimate, properly trained service animal.

Like I mentioned in my earlier post, there were a LOT of bad reviews for this place from many months/years before this incident, and a recurring theme was the owner and staff hanging around and drinking, and the customers being secondary.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

colchar said:


> Under the _Human Rights Act_ one can be asked for documentation.
> 
> *Documentation and certification*
> _Under the Ontario Human Rights Code and the AODA, service animals* do not* need to have certificates or identity cards.
> ...


Ya, but the original intent for showing documentation was for non vested dogs or other non canine service animals. It is poorly worded but if push came to shove, no pun intended, the vest is deemed adequate proof.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> I'll be very interested in @Wardo 's comments.


Not my area; anytime someone comes to me with something like that I just say “principles cost money how much do you wanna spend.” .. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Police investigating alleged assault on protester outside Milton's Restaurant in Kitchener*
November 15, 2021 
A woman protesting outside the restaurant sustained minor injuries as a result of the incident
about 19 hours ago By: Luke Schulz












Protesters were spotted outside of Milton's Restaurant in Kitchener Thursday night.Erin Anderson/CityNews
https://www.vmcdn.ca/files/texttospeech/4756436-908eb41e-f537-48ce-a29d-9d08d68c5c85.mp3
Regional police have confirmed they're investigating a report of assault that allegedly occurred outside Milton's Restaurant in Kitchener. 
According to the service, a female victim was protesting outside the location at approximately 4 p.m. on Saturday, when she was allegedly assaulted by a male suspect. 
That female victim sustained minor injuries as a result of the incident. 
Police are now asking anyone with information regarding that incident to contact them at 519-570-9777 or by contacting Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477. 

Last week, Milton's Restaurant made headlines after a video released on social media appeared to show the restaurant's owners involved in a dispute with a man living with disabilities over his service dog. In that four minute video, one man can be heard defending himself as he insists he's "done nothing wrong," while two other men aggressively attempt to remove him from the restaurant. 
Since that video surfaced, a handful of concerned residents have staged protests outside the restaurant, expressing their outrage over the alleged incident.

Regional police have since indicated that they're aware of that incident caught on film on Wednesday night, and are currently investigating.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If we do decide to hold another swap meet / breakfast somewhere else, I'd be interested in attending again.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> If we do decide to hold another swap meet / breakfast somewhere else, I'd be interested in attending again.


I am hoping to plan one for next summer if everything is back to the "old normal" ...or very close.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd like to attend one of these big swaps if not just to put faces and names to a lot of your avatars. I will likely promptly forget many, but I will give a try just the same.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> I'd like to attend one of these big swaps if not just to put faces and names to a lot of your avatars. I will likely promptly forget many, but I will give a try just the same.


I just hope Chuck shows up, LOL.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> I'd like to attend one of these big swaps if not just to put faces and names to a lot of your avatars. I will likely promptly forget many, but I will give a try just the same.


Usually about 12-16 forum members and friends show up. The "swap" part of the get togethers became more "formal" at the last breakfast (IIRC).

You will likely forget real names but will remember the forum names.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I just hope Chuck shows up, LOL.


Yeah, he had a lot of cool stuff to barter.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I just hope Chuck shows up, LOL.


Ha. Coincidentally, I'm going down to my locker to clear shit out. I don't have much anymore, but maybe I'll post whatever I've got left.

I think I'm going to move my Yamaha amp - THR something-or-other. I'm going to a jam this friday, and I don't think it's loud enough, so I'm pulling out my powered-speaker and HX Stomp. KILLER TONE.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

would love nothing more than to fill up the forester with some sexy gear and meet some likeminded idiots


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When I saw this thread kick back up again I thought that maybe some kind of an outdoor event was planned. I was thinking hell yeah but it’s a bit late in the year .. lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Never too late for a full blooded Canadian. We just wear thicker socks.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Adcandour said:


> Ha. Coincidentally, I'm going down to my locker to clear shit out. I don't have much anymore, but maybe I'll post whatever I've got left.
> 
> I think I'm going to move my Yamaha amp - THR something-or-other. I'm going to a jam this friday, and I don't think it's loud enough, so I'm pulling out my powered-speaker and HX Stomp. KILLER TONE.


I gave my pops that rebel camera you sold me lol he loves it🤣 thinks he's a professional.

Would be great to do a meet up.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JeremyP said:


> I gave my pops that rebel camera you sold me lol he loves it🤣 thinks he's a professional.
> 
> Would be great to do a meet up.


hahaha - I'm glad he liked it.

I'm up for a picnic, if you all feel like getting Canadian.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Canadian as in Bob & Doug?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

and Geddy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Family thankful for support of man with service dog thrown out of Kitchener restaurant*
*Social Sharing

Restaurant owner says video of the incident last week doesn't tell the whole story*
CBC News · Posted: Nov 15, 2021 3:12 PM ET | Last Updated: November 15









This service dog, in a photo taken from a video of an altercation at a Kitchener, Ont., restaurant last week, was with its owner when he was removed from the eatery and the altercation became physical. (Jeff Roy/Facebook)
The family of a man with a service dog who was physically removed from a Kitchener, Ont., restaurant last week say they are "thankful for the outpouring of support" from the community.
On Nov. 10, Justin Leckie was in Milton's Grill and Bar in Kitchener when he was asked by two people to leave. That led to an altercation, some of which was captured in a video that shows two men grabbing at Leckie and trying to push him toward the exit. 
His voice cracks as he repeatedly tells them to let go. 
Leckie's mother, Shelley DeLaFranier, said her son has a medical condition, and told CBC News in an email that he uses a service animal.
"He wanted to eat at the restaurant and was forcefully removed," DeLaFranier said in the email. "This is unacceptable and illegal.
"The physical and psychological abuse he suffered at the hands of the owners of the restaurant show a clear lack of understanding of the law and should not have happened."
A video of the altercation has been circulating on social media — and it's sparked people to protest outside Milton's.
DeLaFranier said the family is thankful for the community's support, but also asked for privacy while Leckie "works through the trauma of this incident."
*Restaurant owner says video not whole story*
The owner of the restaurant, however, told CBC News that the video doesn't show the whole story. The video posted online begins when the altercation is already underway, with Leckie and the two men near the entrance of the restaurant.
Restaurant owner Denis Gionpoulos said his sons asked Leckie for paperwork to prove the dog was a service animal.
"If it's a service dog, you have to have proof," he said.









Milton's Grill and Bar in Kitchener, in photo snapped Thursday afternoon, was the scene of the altercation between the owner, Denis Gionpoulos, and Justin Leckie, who was there with his service dog last week. Gionpoulos says the customer became combative when asked for paperwork for the service dog. (Carmen Groleau/CBC)
When his son approached Leckie, Gionpoulos said, the man refused to show proof and started to use profanity.
"And then he started to go after my sons," Gionpoulos said. "When we use profanity, he has to go out. He's not allowed anymore in the establishment."
In the video, Leckie can be heard telling the men he didn't know who they were and that he has papers for the dog. All three men in the video are swearing. 
The two men tell him he has to leave and if he didn't do so, he'd be considered to be trespassing.









Doug Chivas, shown holding up a service dog harness, trained the dog seen in the video at Milton's. (CBC)

*Service animals allowed in restaurants*
The man who trained Leckie's service dog told CBC News that the animal would have had a document with his phone number — and a note to call him with any questions. 
Doug Chivas said Leckie and his dog graduated from Working Paws in 2018, which means the animal is certified as a private service dog.

Altercation between man with dog, 2 others at Kitchener eatery under police investigation
"And [Leckie] is required to carry a medical certificate from a licensed physician that says that he has a disability and he should have a service dog."
Accessibility legislation states that "if you have a guide dog or other service animal, they must be allowed to stay with you when you receive services in restaurants, grocery stores [and] taxis."
The Accessibility for Ontarians with Disabilities Act (AODA) says one of two conditions must apply for an animal to be considered a service animal:

The animal is easily identifiable as relating to a disability. This may mean people can tell it is a guide dog because the animal is wearing a vest or harness.
The owner can provide documentation from a regulated health professional confirming the animal is required due to a disability.
"Under the Ontario Human Rights Code and the AODA, service animals do not need to have certificates or identity cards," the provincial website notes, adding people can be asked to provide "acceptable documentation," which includes documents from a regulated health professional or an identification card from the Ontario Ministry of the Attorney General for people who are blind and use a guide dog.
Chivas said he was disturbed after watching the video of the altercation.
"I've been working in this industry for over 20 years and I've never seen anything like that in my life," he said.
*Community support*
Officers with the Waterloo Regional Police Service were called to the restaurant Wednesday night by a witness and said Monday that they are still investigating.
Members of the community, meanwhile, say they want Leckie to have a positive experience at a restaurant and have started a fundraising campaign to pay for a few meals out. 
The organizer, Jennifer Neeb, wrote on the fundraiser page that it is to help Leckie "recover his enjoyment of dining out by treating him and his companion."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are always two sides to a story, but that was business suicide.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> There are always two sides to a story, but that was business suicide.


I call BS on the owner’s story. Yes there are always 2 sides but he doesn’t really state his side other than...

_When his son approached Leckie, Gionpoulos said, the man refused to show proof and started to use profanity.
"And then he started to go after my sons,"_

In the video below, it starts out with 3 guys wrestling with him and yeah, at the 26 second mark he does say “fuck you”. Then, in about a 15 second stretch, the sons can be heard telling him to “get the fuck out” twice, “you’re fucking disrupting my business”, and then “fuck off”. I have a feeling that the profanity wasn’t the issue and even if it was, the sons were the worst offenders.

And as far as “going after the sons”, at around 1:20, one of the sons calls the guy an idiot. He replies with “you’re an idiot”. The son is standing a few feet away and there’s that split second of silence where you can almost hear the short-circuit in his brain. Then he closes the distance, goes at the guy, grabs him, and that’s when the _real_ physical stuff starts. The son called someone a name and almost instantly went Hulk mode when called the exact same thing.

And the story from the guy and the witnesses is pretty much backed up by the video. You can hear them, when they said they wanted to see the papers, he just wanted to know who they were and for a while, they wouldn’t say. If fact, you hear them say “we don’t have to tell you”. He says he thought maybe they were just random customers approaching him. Once they identified themselves, he showed the papers. You can see him clutching them in his hand for most of the video. If he never showed them, why did he have them out?

This “other side of the story” is just damage control BS.



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/qrmm2a


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> There are always two sides to a story, but that was business suicide.


 There's a story in today's Record with the perspective of the victim. People with spectrum disorders don't always view the world around them or interpret their immediate environment the way you or I do. Obviously the restaurant owner was either unaware or didn't want to deal with that fact. I would hope that someone in the public service business would have enough awareness to understand that a person with a service dog who shows no outward sign of physical disability is probably dealing with a mental disability and deal with it with a little more sensitivity.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> There's a story in today's Record with the perspective of the victim. People with spectrum disorders don't always view the world around them or interpret their immediate environment the way you or I do. Obviously the restaurant owner was either unaware or didn't want to deal with that fact. I would hope that someone in the public service business would have enough awareness to understand that a person with a service dog who shows no outward sign of physical disability is probably dealing with a mental disability and deal with it with a little more sensitivity.


The owners absolutely handled the situation poorly and it will be a PR disaster for them. As we see every day, there are plenty of people with time and resources and the inclination to be PC who will champion this and it could very well drive them out of business.

It would be much like criticizing the LGBTQ (et cetera) community in any way. And NO I don't have any problem with people's sexual orientation.

But say anything anti-XXXXX and watch the shitstorm.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> The owners absolutely handled the situation poorly and it will be a PR disaster for them. As we see every day, there are plenty of people with time and resources and the inclination to be PC who will champion this and it could very well drive them out of business.
> 
> It would be much like criticizing the LGBTQ (et cetera) community in any way. And NO I don't have any problem with people's sexual orientation.
> 
> But say anything anti-XXXXX and watch the shitstorm.


Yup, I'm certainly not disagreeing with anything you're saying.  It's still a very delicate issue and him getting defensive about it instead of reaching out to try to reconcile with the victim speaks volumes about why it happened in the first place in my opinion.
You're right, his business will likely tank and any future he has in the restaurant business is in jeopardy as this will follow him for a long time to come.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 387929



So, anybody considering investing in the food services industry?

You can probably buy this one cheap, but you'll need to change the name.

How dumb can people be?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Some people don't like dogs however, the owner's behaviour will have negative consequences...cognitive behaviour therapy may help.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

_"That led to an altercation, some of which was captured in a video that shows two men grabbing at Leckie and trying to push him toward the exit."_

This description from the CBC article really understates what actually happened and what can be clearly seen in the video. The two guys are trying to drag Leckie by his feet, with him on the floor, at one point. The CBC description makes it seem much less disturbing (although still not acceptable).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

TubeStack said:


> _"That led to an altercation, some of which was captured in a video that shows two men grabbing at Leckie and trying to push him toward the exit."_
> 
> This description from the CBC article really understates what actually happened and what can be clearly seen in the video. The two guys are trying to drag Leckie by his feet, with him on the floor, at one point. The CBC description makes it seem much less disturbing (although still not acceptable).


And notice the behaviour of the dog that whole time? You probably didn’t because the dog did _nothing!_

That’s certainly a very well trained dog. Almost like a legitimate, properly trained service animal.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Milkman said:


> So, anybody considering investing in the food services industry?
> 
> You can probably buy this one cheap, but you'll need to change the name.
> 
> How dumb can people be?


We could have a permanent meet/hang/gig location!

Maybe we can call it "ye old house of swaps and chops"


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Or "Here for the gear 'n' beer"


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Geez….one little video of you dragging a mentally handicapped person across the floor by his feet and you never hear the end of it. Lol.

Anything else and he might have recovered image wise, but there’s no going back when you’re recorded dragging the guy.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

In the one below, “manager” is owner.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

How is this place still open under his ownership/management??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Verne said:


> How is this place still open under his ownership/management??


I don’t know but every town has that restaurant that’s _just_ “un-shitty” enough to not be considered a dive. The owner hangs out there, drinking with a revolving cast of regulars over the course of the day and he lets the bar and wait staff get away with shitty work habits too. At least the ones that put up with his drunken “playfulness”, a.k.a. sexual harassment.

They seem to just get by on the money they make from the regulars and from the occasional locals who come in because it’s been long enough so that they forgot about how shitty it was last time they were there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to go to a bar in Kingston when I was at school there. It was a small place; rarely busy and I got to know the owner and the people who worked there. The owner told me that he went through a 26er of CC every day and, having been around him, that rate of consumption seemed accurate. He never appeared to be drunk though and was always easy to get along with. I wonder if he's still alive with that kind of drinking.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Two men arrested after November incident in Kitchener restaurant


A man was allegedly forcibly kicked out of Milton's with his service dog




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Two men arrested after November incident in Kitchener restaurant
> 
> 
> A man was allegedly forcibly kicked out of Milton's with his service dog
> ...



Alcoholics running bars can be problematic for many reasons.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I intend to plan another GC forum breakfast someday. 
*It will not be at Milton's!*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I intend to plan another GC forum breakfast someday.
> *It will not be at Milton's!*



I'll be watching for that Dave. Does this mean I can bring my support wolverine?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That may not go well with my "support rabbit".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> That may not go well with my "support rabbit".


Fine, I'll bring the skunk.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, no disrespect intended toward anyone who has a support animal.

It's just that recently I've seen some pretty extreme cases, for example a support Peacock......


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> It's just that recently I've seen some pretty extreme cases, for example a support Peacock......


On an airplane...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> That may not go well with my "support rabbit".


get him a trainer


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That rabbit is DYNAMITE!!


Now go and change your armour.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

"I'm sorry sir, but you can't bring outside food in here."

_Oh, that's my emotional-support burrito._


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 397051
> View attachment 397052


Sam might be an oil-fired-red-neck but his heart is in the right place … lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Sam might be an oil-fired-red-neck but his heart is in the right place … lol


Before Joe Pesci, Yosemite Sam was THE best fake swear-master in the world.

(I confess, when I was a kid and first saw his name spelled out, I thought it was Yose - Mite Sam).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> "I'm sorry sir, but you can't bring outside food in here."
> 
> _Oh, that's my emotional-support burrito._


They may ask…err, _will_ ask to see your papers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> They may ask…err, _will_ ask to see your papers.



LOL, yeah your Zig Zags.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Two men arrested after November incident in Kitchener restaurant
> 
> 
> A man was allegedly forcibly kicked out of Milton's with his service dog
> ...


Only WRP could claim that this was a very complex investigation.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> Only WRP could claim that this was a very complex investigation.


Local news did a follow up (now that charges have been laid) and the (I suppose I need to say "_alleged_") victim was sitting with his uncle. My wife (a local girl) says, "That's his uncle?!?! That family is very connected. That's why the COP's are actually doing something". 

She wouldn't fully explain what she was on about....


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Local news did a follow up (now that charges have been laid) and the (I suppose I need to say "_alleged_") victim was sitting with his uncle. My wife (a local girl) says, "That's his uncle?!?! That family is very connected. That's why the COP's are actually doing something".
> 
> She wouldn't fully explain what she was on about....


I’d like to see that clip. I lived there for a decade and my sister-in-law is from there, and her Dad is a lawyer and her Mum is a judge. I’m sure we could digure it out pretty quick.


----------

